# Questions - Wyndham Shearwater, Kauai



## DeniseM (Aug 8, 2014)

Now that I'm retired, I'm looking for additional time on Kauai.  We own 3 weeks at Kauai Beach Villas, and we are looking at Lawai Beach Resort, and Wyndham Shearwater, for some variety.

At Shearwater:

How do you identify which units are guaranteed ocean front?

Are they deeded ocean front/1-52 floating?

Can you put in a request for a specific unit at 18 mos?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 8, 2014)

When you buy Shearwater, you are buying a deeded unit in a penthouse, a mid-level, or a ground-level unit.  Every unit has an ocean view, but some are better than others.  I would rather not stay in 107, 207 or 106 or 206.  We always thought we wouldn't want to stay in unit 208 or 108, but we stayed in both and enjoyed both.  

We have an acquaintance who owns a lot of Shearwater and stays there regularly.  He stayed in 106 and said it was still paradise with a great view.  I know it is because that view looks over the pool and beyond.  

The views that aren't desirable are probably the some of the ones in the newest building, so units 112 toward the parking lot.  We have stayed in all of those in the garden level units, and the views are great.  109 and 110 are particularly beautiful views.  

We own two garden-level units but converted to points a while back.  When we exchange into Shearwater, we request building 1 because every unit is spectacular.  But I don't like the handi-capable units at all for the bathroom differences.  Unit 101 is not one I want to stay in again.  Shearwater moved us to another unit after a few days in that one.  Love 105.  We own in 105 and like to stay there for that reason.  Lord almighty, I am so spoiled.  

I don't know about staying at Shearwater as a week owner.  It's too easy to exchange into Shearwater, and so much cheaper.  I always love our stays.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks, Cindy - Can you exchange in with RCI weeks?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 8, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Thanks, Cindy - Can you exchange in with RCI weeks?



Yes, I would enter an ongoing search.  I have gotten the weeks through both RCI Points and Weeks.  Cheap TPU's in points.  

Wyndham is always able to please RCI exhcangers, so it's a good bet you will get a great unit.  If you are unhappy, they move you when they can.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 8, 2014)

Good idea - I think I will put in an OGS.

Does HTSE get Shearwater deposits?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 8, 2014)

We owned some supertraders in RCI, 3 bed SC lockoffs, which used to be worth 101 TPU's, and now they are worth 76 TPU's, so very disappointing value.  

I contacted the sales department for that resort to convert four weeks into RCI Points for $3,000, specifically to stay at Shearwater when Rick retires.  We think 3-4 weeks at 82,000 points during April-May is a great value, when we are getting 103,500 points for $720.  It's more of a sure thing to get back-to-back weeks with RCI Points.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 8, 2014)

I saw Shearwater once in HTSE.


----------



## jacknsara (Aug 8, 2014)

Aloha Denise,

As of a few days ago, Sara and I are also retired.  In addition to our OF weeks at KBV, we own one ground floor week every year (technically two every other year) at Shearwater.  As we age, the ground floor is looking better and better.  G1 at KBV has its advantages though we still prefer G5.

There is one catch to be aware of:  the Shearwater ground floor units with Saturday check in to match your (and our) favorite KBV units have some of the worst views in the complex.  

For the near future, we will continue to stay at KBV before going to Shearwater. Consequently we pick Sunday check in in building 1 and get excellent results.  Of course, we have to stay one night in a hotel.  If we were to stay at Shearwater first, it would likely be a Friday or Thursday check in.

We stayed in 101 once (our first time).  Other than kicking our toes in the bottom of the cabinets, it wasn't a serious problem.  The bathroom shower arrangement is suboptimal, but did not spoil our stay.  

Oh - the problems we retirees must deal with 

Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks, Jack, and congratulations on your retirement!  We apparently have identical tastes in timeshares!  

We spent 3 weeks in G5 this summer, and those stairs were actually a great workout.  After 3 weeks, I could tell a real difference!


----------



## jacknsara (Aug 8, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Thanks, Cindy - Can you exchange in with RCI weeks?


Aloha Denise,
Clearly I am not Cindy, but the following is based on my screen scraped data which is about two years old.
Other than occasional last minute availability, almost all viewable deposits (i.e. those not taken by an ongoing search) were for check-in between 11-1/2 and 12-1/2 months in the future.  My guess is those were bulk deposits.  
Jack


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes, Friday check-in is always great because you are very likely to get building 1.  Saturday is better (for us) than Thursday because exchangers will likely get 106 or 206.  Not terrible at all, but not the greatest.  

Love Shearwater.  During the updates of last year, we couldn't exchange into Shearwater at all.  Now I keep seeing bulk bankings of weeks, which disappear quickly, but the RCI Points exchanges are always there for us.


----------



## rifleman69 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'd take 206 over 207, and 106 over 107 IMO.  106/206 are actually a little further back from the pool than 107/207, but the view is probably a little better from 107/207.  Even so, they're all ocean view and very clean and updated.


----------



## Kaiopect8 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Wyndham Shearwater Questions*

I hope it's okay to clamber onto this thread with my Shearwater questions!

We really liked Shearwater -- although the other Princeville PAHIO locations can be just fine, too)!  So, I obtained some 2BR fixed and floating week Shearwater contracts in the aftermarket, which total 3 weeks annually, though of course they reflect different weeks/units, etc.  (I also have -- unrelated -- a bit more than 100K Wyndham points annually; and some HGVC contracts that can convert to RCI points, so I have some flex elsewhere.)  

But, my Wyndham Shearwater question is: Now what?   I would love some way to simplify and unite what I've got, wouldn't mind paying a modest premium if it achieved some 'status' with Wyndham, although again we're pretty happy with Shearwater and the Princeville area, and aren't looking to set up rentals or anything really other than freer access and flexibility at that location.  

Am I missing something that I should know about or do?  Should I explore this with sales reps at PAHIO?  Any suggestions welcome!

- Thanks for any advice!
Chuck


----------



## johndeb (Sep 3, 2016)

*Shearwater*



rickandcindy23 said:


> When you buy Shearwater, you are buying a deeded unit in a penthouse, a mid-level, or a ground-level unit.  Every unit has an ocean view, but some are better than others.  I would rather not stay in 107, 207 or 106 or 206.  We always thought we wouldn't want to stay in unit 208 or 108, but we stayed in both and enjoyed both.
> 
> We have an acquaintance who owns a lot of Shearwater and stays there regularly.  He stayed in 106 and said it was still paradise with a great view.  I know it is because that view looks over the pool and beyond.
> 
> ...



I realize your Post is a couple of years old.... but do you still find Shearwater availability through an RCI Points exchange.  I've been looking and don't seem to find anything at any time of year?  What's your more recent experience exchanging into Shearwater been like?  Are there any insight you can provide to finding availability?  Thanks, John


----------

